# Cutting for the first time.



## Kev1985 (Sep 3, 2021)

Hi all, 
So as title says I've had enough of always being chubby and and 36 want to be ripped for the first time in my life.

So I'm 36, 6ft on the button and 95kg. I work as an accountant so spend 8-10 hours a day sitting at a desk. I've downloaded MFP and it suggests 1900 calories a day does this sound like the right point to start from?

Thanks in advance for any advice.


----------



## shauny13 (Sep 24, 2012)

sounds a good starting point. Try it for a week and weigh yourself, adjust from there.


----------



## Simon90 (Oct 28, 2017)

Sounds rediculously low
Put a pic up of what you look like now just physique 

How active are you? How many. Days do you train? How do you train etc


----------



## Kev1985 (Sep 3, 2021)

That's what the TDee calculator recommended as far as calories go.
I'm not really feeling confident enough yet about putting up pics but I'm about 25% bf. 
I'm currently doing 6 days a week on Christian Thibeadeaus natty workout


----------



## Kev1985 (Sep 3, 2021)

*and thanks for the replies so far really appreciated. *


----------



## Kev1985 (Sep 3, 2021)

DickieDooDaa said:


> Take all your stats down first then I’d personally start at maintenance Kcals for three weeks then drop into deficit for three weeks and record the difference. Aim for 1lb a week to start with then go from there. Steady state, high volume weight training, take your time with it and don’t crash your metabolism.


Hi mate 
cheers for the reply, I will try this as you and the rest of guys here know a lot more than me. I'm just not sure what my maintenance should be some calculators say 2200 others go up as far as 2900. 
Even before this my normal eating was never above 2500cals and I was still sitting around 95kg, and I don't eat crap honestly, 
Normal day was 
protein shake in morning, pb,oats and milk
Tuna, cheese wrap for Lunch
Meat and pasta or rice for tea 
Then a protein bar after. 
No alcohol no sweets at all and I was still around 95kg is my metabolism buggered or something? 

Thanks again


----------



## Kev1985 (Sep 3, 2021)

DickieDooDaa said:


> If you’re sedentary and training intensity isn’t high I’d look more towards the 2200-2400.


OK sounds like a starting point il start measuring my weight from Monday. Il go with the first 3 weeks at 2200 cals and see how the weight fluctuates from there.

Thanks for all the replies


----------



## UKtraffic (Apr 8, 2016)

Kev1985 said:


> That's what the TDee calculator recommended as far as calories go.
> I'm not really feeling confident enough yet about putting up pics but I'm about 25% bf.
> I'm currently doing 6 days a week on Christian Thibeadeaus natty workout


Thats where I was, slightly higher bf back in April. My first cut, I dropped over 30 lbs. 
I could probably lose a bit more fat still to be honest.

You can do it, I am 5' 10" and did 1700 - 2200 cals a day. Lost an average of 1.5 lbs a week.


----------



## PaulNe (Oct 29, 2020)

I would die on that amount of calories


----------



## Juicehead99 (Jun 5, 2015)

UKtraffic said:


> Thats where I was, slightly higher bf back in April. My first cut, I dropped over 30 lbs.
> I could probably lose a bit more fat still to be honest.
> 
> You can do it, I am 5' 10" and did 1700 - 2200 cals a day. Lost an average of 1.5 lbs a week.


Just calorie deficit or cardio aswell?


----------



## Kev1985 (Sep 3, 2021)

Hi lads, cheers for all the replies again the advice is really appreciated. I'm currently on 2200cals for this week and the next 2 to see how my body responds and then I will adjust accordingly.
I don't really struggle with this amount of calories, it seems to suit me fine.
As for cardio I do plan on bringing it in I haven't yet as I wanted to see if I could drop as much as possible before using cardio to push a bit further.
I hope eventually to get down to 12-15% by do I know il prob need to cut for 5-6 months. I'm just trying to take it at a steady rate.
Does this seem like a sensible approach? Can I get this ripped at 36 having never been shredded earlier in life? 

Thanks again for the replies


----------



## Kev1985 (Sep 3, 2021)

OK so 2 weeks since last Post here. Keeping my calories at 2180 a day and I lost 0.8 of a lb this week. Does this seem to little should I increase my deficit or add more cardio.

I was sure at 208lbs if Im only eating 2180cals a day I would lose more.


----------



## Kev1985 (Sep 3, 2021)

OK kept diet exactly the same this week and I have gone back up from 208 to 209.8. 

Does anyone have any advice here. Surely I should be losing weight at 2100 cals a day?


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

Kev1985 said:


> OK kept diet exactly the same this week and I have gone back up from 208 to 209.8.
> 
> Does anyone have any advice here. Surely I should be losing weight at 2100 cals a day?


2100 is still too low IMO. Slow and steady wins the race. I’d up it to 2300.

Weight loss isn’t linear. You may have gone up in weight but doesnt mean you’ve put fat on - It’ll just be water. Water weight can fluctuate loads. The main reasons will be sodium and or additional/ unused carbs.


----------



## Kev1985 (Sep 3, 2021)

Hey Endo, 
Cheers for the reply mate. If I'm currently on 2100 and not losing much weight would pushing up to 2300 not screw me over? 
My job is very sedentary as I'm an accountant so spend 8 hours a day at a PC. 
Would I be aswell to add some Steady state cardio and up to 2300. 

Thanks again for the reply.


----------



## Valerian (Sep 2, 2021)

Kev1985 said:


> Hey Endo,
> Cheers for the reply mate. If I'm currently on 2100 and not losing much weight would pushing up to 2300 not screw me over?
> My job is very sedentary as I'm an accountant so spend 8 hours a day at a PC.
> Would I be aswell to add some Steady state cardio and up to 2300.
> ...


Hi Kev
Been following your post.
I’m in the same boat.
I went from 92kg to 78kg in 10 weeks, steady weight loss every week and then suddenly for 3 weeks i remained at 12st 4lbs following the same diet plan.
I was eating 1800kcals / day and fasting cardio every morning to burn 300kcals according to my Garmin computer. Therefore net 1500kcals/day.
I’m 6ft 2ins, aged 53 and a physical job.
I’ve been on 2000kcals/day now for the last 2 weeks and first night i gained 4lbs and now i’m holding at 12st 8lbs for the last two weeks.

Been thinking i’ve possibly crashed my metabolism and i need a ‘reset’ week of eating shite or bring the big boys in and give my metabolism a chemical kick i.e Yohimbine, clen, T3, ECA or DNP.

I’m guessing my metabolism needs a reboot, kind of like a PCT after a cycle.

Not sure which way to go yet as happy on 2000kcals/day, not feeling hungry or tired.

All food is measured and weighed accurately. Plenty of water during the day. Allowing myself one small glass of red wine each night.

Not sure of BF % but had a gut when started diet and now i can see my top abs in dim light, remainder of belly fat around waist.


----------



## Kev1985 (Sep 3, 2021)

Valerian said:


> Hi Kev
> Been following your post.
> I’m in the same boat.
> I went from 92kg to 78kg in 10 weeks, steady weight loss every week and then suddenly for 3 weeks i remained at 12st 4lbs following the same diet plan.
> ...


Hey Valerian,

Cheers for the reply mate I'd imagine your in a lot better shape than me mate mate seeing as I'm sitting at 94kg and I'm only 6ft. If I could lost half the weight u did I'd be delighted.

I have been at this 4 weeks now and haven't lost squat and I count and measure everything aswell. No alcohol at all. 

I mite try Yohimbine later but I wanted to get down a lot by myself first. Clen I'd imagine would be great aswell but I've never tried any steroids in my life and don't know any1 whose does personally so wouldn't know where to start.

I'm just annoyed as people keep saying I should be on 2300-2400 but I'm on 2100 and still losing nothing.

I've been on this for a month and lost 1lb no cardio but resistance training 6 days a week.


----------



## Valerian (Sep 2, 2021)

Kev1985 said:


> Hey Valerian,
> 
> Cheers for the reply mate I'd imagine your in a lot better shape than me mate mate seeing as I'm sitting at 94kg and I'm only 6ft. If I could lost half the weight u did I'd be delighted.
> 
> ...


There’s loads of quality information on this site that i’ve spent hours readingVery useful and informative.

Yes, i’m finding it hard to comprehend when someone in good faith suggests to increase my calories by 500 a day to help me lose bodyfat. Kind of like pouring gasoline on a fire to put it out.🤷‍♂️

I’ll keep ya posted on any progress and all the best with your diet plan.👍


----------



## Kev1985 (Sep 3, 2021)

Cheers again mate.

I appreciate the advice from everyone, id never turn away help given in good faith and have tried to take on board everything I've been told here.
I'm just pissed off at my own body ...does not seem to realise when it's only getting 2100calories it should lose some ****ing weight 😕.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

I’d do 1900 calories a day but with 2 refeed days a week. So for example Wednesday and Saturday I’d have 3000 calories. I find this optimal for me anyway because you’re not slowing down your metabolism by staying low calories and the spike in calories on the refeed days fires the metabolism up,meaning when you drop cals low again your metabolism is firing hard


----------



## Kev1985 (Sep 3, 2021)

FelonE1 said:


> I’d do 1900 calories a day but with 2 refeed days a week. So for example Wednesday and Saturday I’d have 3000 calories. I find this optimal for me anyway because you’re not slowing down your metabolism by staying low calories and the spike in calories on the refeed days fires the metabolism up,meaning when you drop cals low again your metabolism is firing hard


Hey Felon

Cheers for the reply mate. I think il see out the end of this week and then If there's still no change il try your approach. Should I keep the carbs low also on low carb days?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Kev1985 said:


> Hey Felon
> 
> Cheers for the reply mate. I think il see out the end of this week and then If there's still no change il try your approach. Should I keep the carbs low also on low carb days?


Yeah keep carbs low on the low calorie days and high carbs on the refeed days mate


----------



## Jackoffblades (Dec 26, 2019)

1900 calories sounds low for 95kg weight


----------



## Kev1985 (Sep 3, 2021)

Jackoffblades said:


> 1900 calories sounds low for 95kg weight


Ye i know it seems low mate and everyone has been telling me that but after a month of 2170cals a day I have gone from 208.5lbs to 208.8lbs. 
My head is actually melted 8 have stuck to this diet religiously...have had 2 cheat meals in the 4 weeks.
I don't see any other choice than decreasing calories.


----------



## thisismyhobby (Aug 20, 2016)

Kev1985 said:


> Ye i know it seems low mate and everyone has been telling me that but after a month of 2170cals a day I have gone from 208.5lbs to 208.8lbs.
> My head is actually melted 8 have stuck to this diet religiously...have had 2 cheat meals in the 4 weeks.
> I don't see any other choice than decreasing calories.


Are you counting everything mate? That bit of butter or oil in the pan, that wine measured out? And you are using accurate data on myfitnesspal? Not just generic stuff like 'chicken salad' or 'wine'?


----------



## Kev1985 (Sep 3, 2021)

thisismyhobby said:


> Are you counting everything mate? That bit of butter or oil in the pan, that wine measured out? And you are using accurate data on myfitnesspal? Not just generic stuff like 'chicken salad' or 'wine'?


Hi Mate,

Cheers for the reply, 
yep I've been religious with scanning and weighing everything with my fitnesspal. I've even been measuring milk in my tea. I don't drink alcohol either. And as far as oil goes I switched to the low cal spay about 2 months ago and measure that on MFP aswell.

I think il just have to start putting cardio in now see if that helps drop the weight off.


----------



## thisismyhobby (Aug 20, 2016)

Kev1985 said:


> Hi Mate,
> 
> Cheers for the reply,
> yep I've been religious with scanning and weighing everything with my fitnesspal. I've even been measuring milk in my tea. I don't drink alcohol either. And as far as oil goes I switched to the low cal spay about 2 months ago and measure that on MFP aswell.
> ...


Fair enough mate. I would also recommend taking measurements around your hips and stomach and see if that goes down over time as I have had it that the scale has barely moved by I’ve lost a couple of inches off my stomach and clearly lost fat. But for a natural trainer I would expect the scale to move if fat loss is occurring.


----------



## Kev1985 (Sep 3, 2021)

thisismyhobby said:


> Fair enough mate. I would also recommend taking measurements around your hips and stomach and see if that goes down over time as I have had it that the scale has barely moved by I’ve lost a couple of inches off my stomach and clearly lost fat. But for a natural trainer I would expect the scale to move if fat loss is occurring.


Cheers again for the reply mate.
Ya I will start doing that I have definitely seen a lot of growth in shoulders and traps over last few weeks so hopefully some of the fat has moved off my hips 😅. 
Thanks again for the advice.


----------



## Kev1985 (Sep 3, 2021)

FelonE1 said:


> Yeah keep carbs low on the low calorie days and high carbs on the refeed days mate


OK so update: tried your instructions for last week FelonE1 and I'm down 2.4lbs. Finally a bit of movement on the scales. And lifts and mood haven't suffered on the lower cal days either.

Cheers lads


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Kev1985 said:


> OK so update: tried your instructions for last week FelonE1 and I'm down 2.4lbs. Finally a bit of movement on the scales. And lifts and mood haven't suffered on the lower cal days either.
> 
> Cheers lads


Boom. Well done bro


----------



## Kev1985 (Sep 3, 2021)

So week 6 and I'm back up 0.4lbs this week. So in total I've only dropped 2lbs in 6 weeks on 2180 cals a day/low and high cals days like Felone said.
So do I drop cals even further or do I add in cardio?


----------

